# I Will be there Thur where is the best pothole in ND



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Need Help.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

hahaha love it. :rollin:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

The best pothole is where YOU find it. It could be northern part of state or southern, maybe even right in the middle. Spend a day scouting and you will have success. No ones going to tell you where to go, if you want that might as well hire a guide.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

North West of Dickinson. Had some great shooting out there!!


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

haha oh boy here we go


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

gps numbers would help if this spot is off the beaten path. thanks ahead of time :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i heard there was a duck flying only a mile and a half high somewere between oakes and minot today. so i would head that direction and you kight get a shot at it


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

lol

Ya damn chainyanker... LOL :rollin:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

47.927598, -97.069107 :wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

floortrader said:


> gps numbers would help if this spot is off the beaten path. thanks ahead of time :sniper:


FT, that is awesome. :rollin: :rollin: Way to get this guys going.

Good to see you are coming back for a second year! Good luck prospects look better than last year.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

haha love it Englestad Arena! Shoot em up there boys! :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Watford City = Sleeper town for BEST WATERFOWLING IN NORTH DAKOTA!!!!

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I found the best pot hole west of rock lake. I thought I lost my axle when I hit it, I suggest you start there.


----------



## sore-shoulder (Mar 25, 2010)

They smoke a lot of pot at UND Fargo. Try one of the Freshman dorms! :withstupid:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

sore-shoulder must smoke a lot of pot, too. Either that, or they moved UND 75 miles south without telling anyone.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

greenwinger_13 said:


> 47.927598, -97.069107 :wink:


And by the way, those coordinates... thats my secret spot... I think a few people know where it is now... it's usually good fridays or saturdays... in this case this sunday should be pretty good.... go sioux!!! :wink: If you go a little to the west you could try that coulee too, usually see a few nice greenies in there... Ill post more coordinates if you need them I have tons


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

texcl said:


> I found the best pot hole west of rock lake. I thought I lost my axle when I hit it, I suggest you start there.


Now that's funny!! :rollin:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Geez, jumped on today to read through the annual boat parade thread and this is the best I could find? :stirpot: oke: :rollin:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I can tell you a hell of a slough, but you won't be hunting it without a 20 ft sea-ark and a 90hp mud motor.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

Dan Bueide said:


> Geez, jumped on today to read through the annual boat parade thread and this is the best I could find? :stirpot: oke: :rollin:


We'll be pulling in 1 week from today with our boats! :beer: :rollin: OK maybe not (about the boat) but I do enjoy reading all the rants about them.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

greenwinger_13 said:


> 47.927598, -97.069107 :wink:


He said pothole......not craphole.


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Potholes are for sissies. What you really want to do is find a large body of water holding lots of birds. Particularly one with lots of snows as that is indicative of this thing called a "roost." They are the best hunting. What you want to do is get in there real early and keep a close eye on your watch. The minute you hit legal shooting light, rake a few birds on the water, btw, now would be a good time to float the 4th. The birds will take off, and be sure to hurry up and reload in case some fly your way. If you kill too many hens, just stomp 'em in the mud. Almost forgot, if you see anybody wearing a Nodak Outdoors hoodie, just give 'em the finger as you drive past. Happy Hunting!

Oh, be sure to park you truck with NR plate on the road. I don't want to miss the ensuing post here on NDO! Wooohoooo!!! Go get 'em boys!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Dan Bueide said:


> Geez, jumped on today to read through the annual boat parade thread and this is the best I could find? :stirpot: oke: :rollin:


No kidding, where's the boat parade thread? I got a few texts about it being in full force. To quote someone, "Glad the small towns will make it for another year. Would hate to see all those people move to Fargo."

I'm stuck in Iowa for work, I can see why you guys want to get the heck out of here and into the prairie.


----------

